# BIG Ron, BIG Vic, Dexter, Vince Taylor, George Farah, Heath & Jay guest posing



## THEUNIT(XXL) (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

I would drop the shades. 

Dex sure is still lean.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 6, 2007)

what the hell is up with Ronnie's head? look disfigured..completely bloated..and of course his ginormous GH belly..just awful


----------



## oaktownboy (May 6, 2007)

who's the last guy? huge arms...need more pics of him


----------



## P-funk (May 6, 2007)

suprise suprise....ronnie looks like shit.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (May 7, 2007)

All of you are smoking crack, Big Ron always looks like this, this far out to the show, and his lat and tri are getting there, so get that fucking Sandow ready, Big Ron is back!


----------



## mrmark (May 7, 2007)

Jay's back looks sunburnt. Also, what are those lil dots on his legs?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (May 7, 2007)

If you shave your legs, and then put protan on, after 1-2 days, you will get those dots.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (May 7, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> who's the last guy? huge arms...need more pics of him


George Farah, he's not bad.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 8, 2007)

i just checked that guy's website out..wonder why I've never seen him before. He's got great potential.


----------



## tingnting (May 12, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> what the hell is up with Ronnie's head? look disfigured..completely bloated..and of course his ginormous GH belly..just awful



I have to agree.. Ronnie does look like a fcuking monster, but he doesn't look well at all.. It does look like his health is deteriorating..,, but monster all the same..


----------



## Gazhole (May 12, 2007)

Jay's back is fucking enormous.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 13, 2007)

Ronnie looks par....victor's stomach is starting to get huge like ronnie, and from that front shot it looks as wide as his shoulders....heath looks good considering he is a newbie in the pro world....jay looked amazing surprise surpise.


----------



## Mags (May 17, 2007)

Victors mid-section width is starting to expand as he adds more mass. Shame. Ronnie looks awful. And what's up with Cutler's hair? He's not in Nsync and he's no longer in 1990.


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 17, 2007)

Ronnie looks disgusting.  In Arnold's day they would pull in their stomach's to give the chest and shoulders more presence, Ronnie looks like he swallowed a blimp.  Not to mention with that huge gut he has little to no ab definition.


----------



## Mags (May 18, 2007)

Ronnie is a phenomenally massive and extremely strong, but he has the aesthetics of a Hippo.


----------

